
Boar wars: how wild hogs are trashing European cities - oska
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/30/boar-wars-how-wild-hogs-are-trashing-european-cities
======
TulliusCicero
> The arrival of wild boar in town squares and city parks is forcing us to
> confront a new reality: we are bumping up against the limits of
> urbanisation. This is a crisis we have largely inflicted on ourselves. City
> sprawl is driving the species out of its dwindling natural habitats and
> forcing it to live alongside us.

What? That makes no sense. Increasing urbanization in larger cities means
higher average population densities where people live, which means _more_ land
available for nature, not less.

It seems more likely that is an issue of a cultural attitudes towards animals
being increasingly cuddly, and hesitant to use hunting, or similarly
straightforward and lethal methods, to deal with the encroaching animals.

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
More people moving into and living in large cities doesn't necessarily mean
the lesser populated land grows, or the built environment there is shrinking.
As it happens, whereever i lived formerly and bicycled far as a child/young
adult and _knew_ the territory, when compared to now on something like
google/bing/whatevermaps the built environment there has massively grown
outwards along the few streets connecting the smaller towns and villages.
Unfortunately the applications which incorporate a time slider where you can
directly compare this lack coverage, both in time and places. Call it a "dark
age" ;-)

In german this is called "Zersiedelung" which means something like urban
sprawl, but it's not something only related to cities, but the whole
landscape.

~~~
pintxo
Also, we have largely increased the average space per person. So even if
people move into cities with higher densities, this might be largely
compensated by larger living spaces per person everywhere else (including the
City).

------
de_watcher
Well, they've figured out that hunting is prohibited in the cities. What did
you expect?

~~~
DocTomoe
At least in Berlin, it is not - the city does employ several hunters to limit
boar numbers.

------
sunkenvicar
An invasive species under attack by human “urbanization”. Sounds good to me.

------
devoply
I say we mount AI controlled weapons on the boar's back to give them a
fighting chance against humans.

~~~
aussiegreenie
Boars with friggin lasers....the lasers are controlled by sharks.

